# my croc attack [ Very Graphic Pics]



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

i use to life in kenya for about a year erm and yer i worked on a safri park and was out one day with a load of torist when decied to go for a swim in local lake ovi fisrt thing me and my spotter did was make sure it was safe and all was good so spend rent of the after noon there, next day the tourist asked to go back so said yer thats fine agen made sure place was safe though was all good i jumpped in to the lake next think i have a croc atached to my arm here 2 pics wislt haveing mt arm mended

http://i685.photobucket.com/albums/vv213/viking6661/croc1.jpg

http://i685.photobucket.com/albums/vv213/viking6661/croc4.jpg


i have a few more when i get round to putting of photobucket ill put them on here as well 
but nice a lol


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry dude about your attack but i don't think people would want to see this


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its interesting to see how much damage a croc can do 

Cheers for the pics mate.


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Lucky he never gave you the death roll treatment coz i have seen a croc snap on a thai mans arm and twist is to shreds!! Defnitley get some more pics up and some of the lovely jubbly scars!!


----------



## Fuzzy_Buzzy (Sep 13, 2009)

It made my stomach feel really funny when i first saw is, because i wasnt actually thinking it would be a croc attack. I thought it was a small snake bit you and you was making a cheesy catch phase up. 

After I was intrested to see how much damange it actually done to you. Im sorry to hear about what happens and I hope everything is fine now. 

How big was the croc ?


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd put the pics in links, seeing as many people would want the choice to look, rather than seeing that.

It made me feel rather sick, but at the same time it opened my eyes on how careful you have to be when you're dealing with such trememndous beasts.

Thanks for sharing btw.


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

Fuzzy_Buzzy said:


> It made my stomach feel really funny when i first saw is, because i wasnt actually thinking it would be a croc attack. I thought it was a small snake bit you and you was making a cheesy catch phase up.
> 
> After I was intrested to see how much damange it actually done to you. Im sorry to hear about what happens and I hope everything is fine now.
> 
> How big was the croc ?


thanks to my spotter im still here realy he jumped on top of the croc when he saw as he jumped on him it let go of me and scarperd away he said it was about 10ft


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

looks abit sore:whistling2:..

quite interesting really, the pain must of killed!
cheers for sharing though


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yummy!
I thought that was fake at first. My mum was well inpressed


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ouch, i wasnt quite sure what i was going to see but im glad i looked, quite interesting to see whta damage they can inflick.
must have been a terrible ordeal for you:gasp:


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

hedgehog738 said:


> Yummy!
> I thought that was fake at first. My mum was well inpressed


 ha ha my mum freked out lol when i sent her the pics from kenya lol


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Try not to duplicate topics, "lizards" and "lizard pictures" are not appropriate places for this type of topic.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats one nasty bit mate but i have to say at the same time but thats an amzing bite (no offence) , shows how much dmage these animals can do, your lucky to still be alive


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

wow, looks nasty mate. u got pix now u r hopefully healed


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

jimjam1977 said:


> sorry dude about your attack but i don't think people would want to see this


He gave a warning... 

That looks nasty, but at least it was there... I can think of worse places to be bitten!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Owzy said:


> He gave a warning...
> 
> That looks nasty, but at least it was there... I can think of worse places to be bitten!


I agree, its not like people were not warned, I mean did you really expect a thread with a title like that to have picures of fluffy clouds :whistling2:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Woah nelly that puts my cornsnake bites in perspective! Thanks for getting pictures, you're a herper through and through!


----------



## RipplySquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the moral or this story is dont go making to much _*noise*_ when you *jump *into a* crocodile infested lake :2thumb:*

On a more serious note, good to hear you are still alive other wise that would of been another black mark against this magnificent creature


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

WOW, must be one hell of a nasty scar


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

glad you still alive mate to tell the tale: victory:that poor croc must have had a nasty shock when someone jumped on his head and nicked his dinner.


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

SiUK said:


> I agree, its not like people were not warned, I mean did you really expect a thread with a title like that to have picures of fluffy clouds :whistling2:


 
yes i know what you mean.....oooo sarcasm :lol2: ( only joking i ain't having a dig btw) but i'm sure it weren't titled with a warning orginally.... it were also in the lizards section... i also thought it were inapproriate ( as someone else pointed) that under 18's look on these pages....

although i hate to see wounds, would be interested to see how the wound healed... looked really nasty!!!!


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

RipplySquirrel said:


> I think the moral or this story is dont go making to much _*noise*_ when you *jump *into a* crocodile infested lake :2thumb:*
> 
> On a more serious note, good to hear you are still alive other wise that would of been another black mark against this magnificent creature


 
yer i know its bad to see when all the croc is doing is trying to eat me for his grub lol and but when it happens to stupied people then the world give them a bad reputation , were invading there teritorty so its are fault lol but yer ill try get some moe pics up 2night depends what time i get in but ill try for yas


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

jimjam1977 said:


> i'm sure it weren't titled with a warning orginally.... it were also in the lizards section... i also thought it were inapproriate ( as someone else pointed) that under 18's look on these pages...


JimJam was correct to be concerned, the original topic title was simply "my croc attack" and was posted in both the lizard and lizard picture sections. 

Inappropriate at least because crocodilians are not lizards... :whistling2:


----------



## otis (Mar 23, 2009)

suez said:


> glad you still alive mate to tell the tale: victory:that poor croc must have had a nasty shock when someone jumped on his head and nicked his dinner.


 
:lol2:this made me laugh


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

nice bite mate, how long ago?


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

naja-naja said:


> nice bite mate, how long ago?


 it was 2 years ago


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> JimJam was correct to be concerned, the original topic title was simply "my croc attack" and was posted in both the lizard and lizard picture sections.
> 
> Inappropriate at least because crocodilians are not lizards... :whistling2:


 
SORRY the 2nd time i put it up i warned ya


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Im sure kids have seen much worse blowing off heads on their playstation games!!


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

them pics make me fancy sirloin steak for tea for some reason lol!!!!! nice pics mate, hope your healed well, leasy youll allways have an interesting tale to tell


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

ummmmmm makes me wanna eat lol nice pic :2thumb:


----------



## Jellyman (Sep 22, 2009)

Ouch i bet that hurt like hell


----------



## physeptone (May 5, 2008)

2 years ago?

let us see the scars now! 

hows the flexion now....?


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

It is interesting to see what damage a croc can actually do to a human. how long did the surgery to fix you up take?


----------

